# SCDSL Playoff Youth Soccer Rankings



## Zdrone (Nov 21, 2017)

In case anyone cares, YSR responded to an email saying they are working on getting the SCDSL playoffs imported.


----------



## Zdrone (Nov 30, 2017)

Playoff Rankings updated for our team


----------



## Overlap (Dec 1, 2017)

https://youthsoccerrankings.us/rankings/National/All/Both/

just type in the team.....FYI - for some reason it doesn't merge TGS tournaments however, if you send them the link and they'll add it.


----------



## Toch (Jan 21, 2018)

Are we better off today with 2 leagues SCDSL & CSL or is it better to have 1?


----------



## Frank (Jan 21, 2018)

Toch said:


> Are we better off today with 2 leagues SCDSL & CSL or is it better to have 1?


there are 3 non-DA. They added ECNL for boys this year.  One league in my opinion would be better, however it doesn't really matter as you play everyone in non league competition and CRL


----------

